# My pears do not look like store bought..



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 19, 2009)

2 day ago I harvested around 30 pounds of ripe pears from my tree.. I had spayed them all year for bugs and have come out worm free.. However, the skins def dont look like they should... They are froozen now, waiting to be used... Im going to call cjj berry's recipe in first steps in wine making which states to chop and boil the pears for under 20 min to get juices out. 

I guess my question is this: if there is a fungis or something on the pears, could it effect the taste of my wine? 

or am I just not good at growing pears yet? This is the first year that the tree has ever been sprayed to be harvested...

I would like to add to that I tasted one of the pear, and it was sweet and delicious.. I havent died yet.. YAY..

Thanks
Dirty Dog..


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2009)

Dont worry about how the skin looks. The nasties will die if you plan on boiling . I would make sure no pits go in the boil. Can get off taste from them.
I always core or de-pit my fruit


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeh you wont be drinking the skins ha ha. Never tried boiling them?? I froze mine and after thawing smashed them. Got alot of juice around 60% I would say. Keep us informed.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I am kinda weary about boiling them myself but he stats to slowly bring to a boil and simmer no more than 20 minutes.. But Berry knows what hes doing, I hope.....


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 19, 2009)

Hell Dog, guarantee ya it won't taste like store bought either. More than likely it will be better, because you made it.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Hell Dog, guarantee ya it won't taste like store bought either. More than likely it will be better, because you made it.



I hope so.... I spent a damn summer on these things.... Haha


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Hell Dog, guarantee ya it won't taste like store bought either. More than likely it will be better, because you made it.



Hey TROY!
Is your avitar a self picture?
LOL !


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

How am I suppose to know? I can't see very good right now
LOL


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 20, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> How am I suppose to know? I can't see very good right now
> LOL



beer goggles ain't near as bad as wine goggles.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 25, 2009)

*frozen pears*

there is really no benefit to boiling pears once they are frozen. Was the original recipe starting with fresh pears? Even then, boiling fruit is not the best way to extract the delicate flavors. You'll lose a lot of the goodness. Have you ever had pear wine?? It is very light on flavor.
We don't spray our pears at all. There haven't been any pests that bother them thus far!

Debbie


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 25, 2009)

Pears don't require insecticides.Personally,I wouldn't want to consume any pears treated with it.I've grown pears for many years and never had the first problem.Once they drop from the tree,bees and other insects will atack the bruised or cut fruit.I'm preparing a batch of pears tonight for fermint and have not encountered any type of worm or insect in the pears.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Sep 26, 2009)

All I know is last year, the fruit looked awful and was full of bugs mostly worms.. The fruit was full of holes. I cant remember what brand I used but I fallowed directions precisely, except that I did stop spraying more than two weeks before I harvested and it rained very hard several times, so they are very clean...


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I started the wine to day. Boiled about 50 pounds of pears. Got roughly 3.5 gallons for 'juice' from them. I boiled them in 2.5 gallons 3 times. Got a total of about 11 gallons total.. It looked great to me. Roughly same as apple cider, maybe a little watered down compared to cider.. Smells great...


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 1, 2009)

Right on Dirty!

Got something to work with now, I am confidant you will make something good out of that.

Got a recipe in mind?

keep us posted.

Troy


----------



## J-Gee (Oct 2, 2009)

I just racked my 5 gallon batch of pear to secondary last night.It appears to be doing well.I topped off with approximately 3/4 gallon sugar water mix which renewed fermentation.It looks,tastes and smells great.I also used dates,raisins,cinnamon,cloves,and nutmeg.Starting SG was 1.080 and was @1.000 in 6 days.
Jay


----------



## Madriver Wines (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a total of 6 gallons of Pear going myself. It is fermenting slowly. Smells and looks great, light green/golden color. Hey Troy, Rough Summer? Looking pretty worse for wear there buddy!! Welcome back.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 3, 2009)

I did make a mistake while making the wine, I used too much sugar. Since I boiled the pears, I wasnt able to measure sg til the day after I started. I cut both the 6 gal and the 5 gal recipes down in sugar by 2 pounds each and Its still high.. I guess my pears were really sweet. But readings were 1105 on the 5 gal and 1110 on the 6 gal..

So is my pears wine gonna taste like nothing because the ABV is going to be way too high?


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2009)

Dirty,
Let it ferment dry and add a strong F-pac.
Hope you can still get more pears for that.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

It will loose some alcohol due to exposure to air and natural loss during fermenting. If you add a f-pac and some simple syrup that will drop the total ABV also. i would be happy to drop by and drink some to test it out!!
Steve


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:


> Dirty,
> Let it ferment dry and add a strong F-pac.
> Hope you can still get more pears for that.



what do you recommend i use to make a strong f-pac?


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

I use 9# of pears to 6 gallons for my f-pac. Think of 25-30% of what you used for the primary for a strong f-pac.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 5, 2009)

How is the best way to transform the pears into juice for the f-pac? I dont have a press...


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2009)

F-PAC	

How to make a F-PAC


Add 20-30% of what #'s used in the primary in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least 2+ more times. Then
back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.

Tom


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Tom..

Dirty Dog


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2009)

Any time, thats why this group is here


----------



## harry.campbell29 (Oct 9, 2009)

i think you should really boil it for ten minutes and then let it come to normal temprature and then extract the juice from it. Avoid using the skin of this fruit. and keep me informed about pear wine.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 15, 2009)

racked into secondaries today. tastes great so far...


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Was wondering if I were to use pear juice instead of making an f-pac by boiling pears would work? And hot much would I use?


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

If you use pear juice, simmer it, to reduce it down a bit and add some sugar to it when it is cooling.

that should work fine.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

Depending on the size of the batch I would suggest 2 quarts then reduced by 1/2 (simmer) and add sugar like Allie said


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Oct 22, 2009)

6 and 5 ballon batches


----------

